

Ask HN: Can anyone help with our website logo? - TuxLyn

Anyone interested in helping us create a logo here for our website DistroGeeks.com (DG) ? We can&#x27;t pay for it but we can link your website of choice in our sidebar at least for a few months :-) Proper credit will be given. Thank you so much.
======
anigbrowl
I like the cute penguin cartoons on your About page, why not just use the two
of them side-by-side for right now?

You need to work on proofreading first - you provide _resources_ , not
_recourses_ , and help people with _their_ Linux distribution issues, not
_there_. Sorry to be pedantic, but when you're doing tutorial/documentation
stuff clarity and comprehensibility become even more important than usual. I
got quite confused trying to work out what sort of 'recourses' you offered, at
first.

~~~
TuxLyn
Thanks for your comments. Fixed! If you find any more mistakes please don't
hasitate to tell me.

